# WE NEED HELP FINDING A RIDE OUT OF VENICE



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>WE ARE TRYING TO GET SOME IDEAS OF BOATS WITH A GREAT TRACK RECORD OF PUTTING FISH IN THE BOAT. WE ARE LOOKING TO GET A CHARTER AND WONDERING IF ANYONE KNEW OF A BOAT AND CAPTAIN THAT THEY WOULD RECOMMEND. THANKS 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt Mike Ellis with Relentless Charters...:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap:letsdrink:letsdrink

http://www.relentlesssportfishing.net/

But bring a stand up harness, all he has on the boat is waistbuckets.

Jim


----------



## Covin (Jan 27, 2010)

Paradise Outfitters Capt Hunter Caballero.

32 ft twin vee

Me and buddies have fished with him always great time and lots of fish.


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

I second that with Capt Hunter with Paradise outfitters. Scott and Hunter are great. Hunter will put you on what you wanna catch.


----------



## realspeed (Jul 22, 2009)

i also agree about capt hunter


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Captain Wild Bill, Captain Devlin or Captian Kevin. All fish under Reel Peace. The picture below does not lie. I fished with all three. There is no deck hand. Only the Captain, you and three of your friends. You will leave at first light and come home at dark thirty. Great guys to fish with and great times to be had. I took my nephew and a friend of mine from Canada. Both boat their first tuna at 155 plus. 

http://www.reelpeace.com/

My suggestion:

Do not waste your time at the lump. Book for the summer (June or July). Big Tuna in deep water and slick calm days. All of our big tuna come from the hottest slickest days of the year. Also, I work offshore in 8,000 ft of water. I am anywhere from 60 ft the 150 ft above the water. I see big tuna all summer.


----------

